# бояться



## Havajietis

Я боюсь свою учительницу.
Я боюсь свою маму.      (винительный падеж)

но: 

Я боюсь ответсвенности. (родительный падеж)
Я боюсь смерти.

Почему в одном случае изпользуется  винительный, а в другом - родительный падеж?


----------



## Maroseika

С одушевленными существительными тоже можно использовать родительный падеж, для меня это звучит намного естественнее. И вообще, бояться - непереходный глагол, и по идее "бояться маму" неправильно.
Мне кажется, в варианте с винительным падежом все же есть некоторый смысловой нюанс, но пока не готов сформулировать, какой именно.


----------



## Rosett

Бояться учительницы -учительница может быть любая. То же, что и бояться учительниц.
Бояться учительницу -эту именно. Других может быть и не боюсь.

Неодушевленные в женском роде тоже можно, но не в этом смысле. Боюсь грозу.


----------



## Saluton

Бояться + р. п.
Бояться за + вин. п.
Тчк.
"Бояться учительницу", "грозу" - это неграмотно.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Бояться учительницы -учительница может быть любая. То же, что и бояться учительниц.
> Бояться учительницу -эту именно. Других может быть и не боюсь.
> 
> .



Это не совсем то же, что "нарезать учительницу на ломтики" или "нарезать немного учительницы". Ведь бояться - непереходный глагол.


----------



## Maroseika

saluton said:


> Бояться + р. п.
> Бояться за + вин. п.
> Тчк.
> "Бояться учительницу", "грозу" - это неграмотно.



С грозой все очевидно, а вот с учительницей не совсем - слишком уж распространен этот вариант. Что-то мне все-таки кажется, что это не совсем безграмотно. И что-то подозрительно молчат другие участники форума.
Ну и вопрос...


----------



## Natalisha

maroseika said:


> С грозой все очевидно, а вот с учительницей не совсем - слишком уж распространен этот вариант. Что-то мне все-таки кажется, что это не совсем безграмотно. И что-то подозрительно молчат другие участники форума.
> Ну и вопрос...


Маросейка, молчат, потому что соглашаются с Вами. Нечего добавить. Я сама всегда использую родительный падеж "бояться учительницы", но мне кажется, что я слышала и вариант "бояться учительницу". Грамотно ли это? Сразу сказать однозначно "нет" я не готова.


----------



## Maroseika

Все-таки нашлось у Розенталя, пар. 200: http://www.booference.ru/styli_xlv.html#sect200

Форма с винительным падежом допустима в разговорном стиле.
То же с глаголами слушаться, дожидаться.


----------



## elemika

Вот любопытное рассуждение по этому поводу (здесь):
ждать мам*у* - ждать мам*ы* (ждать мамы не звучит!)
Автор объясняет употребление винительного падежа одушевленностью объекта, т.е. ожиданием / страхом совершения действий объектом (его активный характер): 
ждать письма - ждать маму
бояться грозы - бояться учительницу


----------



## Ptak

Мы не говорим "я хочу любовь"  или "я прошу справедливость" 

Ответственность, смерть, любовь, справедливость, слава и т.д. - это *абстрактные* понятия. С ними употребляется родительный падеж.


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Все-таки нашлось у Розенталя, пар. 200: http://www.booference.ru/styli_xlv.html#sect200
> 
> Форма с винительным падежом допустима в разговорном стиле.
> То же с глаголами слушаться, дожидаться.


Слушайся маму, бабушку, не балуйся -что неправильно? А слушайся мамы -не очень.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Слушайся маму, бабушку, не балуйся -что неправильно? А слушайся мамы -не очень.


Я что-то говорил про неправильность?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Я что-то говорил про неправильность?


Допустимость.
Слушайся бабушки -так не говорят.


----------



## morzh

rosett said:


> Допустимость.
> Слушайся бабушки -так не говорят.




Я, может, и соглашусь, что не надобно так говорить.

Но вот некто Эрдман (это если Вы читали "Самоубийцу") в своем письме писал:"...Не забывай только в дальнейшем о моем письме, *слушайся матери *и не обвиняй          меня за нравоучения."

Или вот, из перевода "Рассказа о дурном мальчике" Твена:

Раз Джим украл у учителя в школе перочинный ножик, а потом, боясь, что  это откроется и его высекут, сунул ножик в шапку Джорджа Уилсона, сына  бедной вдовы, хорошего мальчика, самого примерного мальчика во всей  деревне, который *всегда слушался матери*, никогда не лгал, учился охотно и  до страсти любил ходить в воскресную школу...

И ведь оба без отрицаний, надо же....

А так-то, да, не надо бы....


----------



## Rosett

Раньше были другие времена.

Девушке не годится откладывать свадьбу. Будь осторожна и *слушайся бабушки*. *...*
Из книги "Джулiя" изд.1884


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Слушайся бабушки -так не говорят.


Ну да, именно это и имеет в виду Розенталь, указывая на разговорность формы с винительным падежом. Разговорная форма - не "неправильная" и не "так уж и быть, допустимая", а именно подходящая для разговорного стиля.


----------



## morzh

Мне почему-то кажется, что именно со "слушаться" родительный - норма.

Слушаться папу/маму. - "Слушаться папы/мамы" как-то не звучит. 
А вот, "Не слушаться" - как раз "папы/мамы" звучит вроде нормально.

А вот "Бояться" - папы/мамы и папу/маму. (ну, да, оттенки, разговорное, этсетера).


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Слушаться папу/маму. - "Слушаться папы/мамы" как-то не звучит.
> А вот, "Не слушаться" - как раз "папы/мамы" звучит вроде нормально.


Вроде нормально, но говорим-то мы _Почему ты маму не слушаешься?_

Вопрос, конечно, интересный...


----------



## Maroseika

natalisha said:


> Вроде нормально, но говорим-то мы _Почему ты маму не слушаешься?_



Возможно, влияет глагол "слушать". А глагол "бояться" не соотносителен  с глаголом без возвратного постфикса, поэтому такой сильной поддержки винительного падежа нет.


----------



## morzh

natalisha said:


> Вроде нормально, но говорим-то мы _Почему ты маму не слушаешься?_
> 
> Вопрос, конечно, интересный...



1. Я опис*а*лся - я имел ввиду что именно со "слушаться" родительный винительный - норма. "Папу" - винительный. 
2. Так я же как раз и написал про "*не*". Отрицание всегда все меняет. Отрицание вообще любит родительный.

Слушаться папу - не слушаться папы.
У меня есть водка - у меня нет водки.
Любить учительницу - не любить учительницы.

Конечно, родительный здесь (с одушевлёнными, конечно) - факультативен; возможно использование и винительного; но без отрицания винительный звучит хорошо, и даже предпочитаем (во многих случаях), тогда как с отрицанием родительный звучит хорошо, а порою и лучше винительного, а в ряде случаев просто предпочтителен.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> 2. Так я же как раз и написал про "*не*". Отрицание всегда все меняет. Отрицание вообще любит родительный.
> 
> Слушаться папу - не слушаться папы.
> У меня есть водка - у меня нет водки.
> Любить учительницу - не любить учительницы.


Не всегда меняет.
'Не боимся мы волка и сову'.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> Не всегда меняет.
> 'Не боимся мы волка и сову'.



Я не в этом смысле.


----------



## Albionneur

Я боюсь Ответственность (имя лошади, скажем!) - лошадь делает резкие движения

versus

Я боюсь ответственност*и* - не хочется возиться


----------



## Dspetrov

Согласно словарю управления есть глаголы, после которых употребляются существительные только в родительном падеже. Самые распространенные из них:



боятьсястоитьхватать (в значении: иметься
в большом количестве)избегатьдобиться


Таким образом, вариантов употребления с винительным падежом у этих слов нет. В данном случае, это подробно описано в статье об именительном и родительном падежах.

При этом, распространенные глаголы, после которых можно употреблять существительные, как в винительном падеже, так и в родительном падеже:



желатьждатьподождать(не) хотетьстеснятьсяспросить/спрашивать


Здесь действительно имеет место логика, согласно которой при сочетании глагола с отвлеченным существительным или конкретным, но употребленным с оттенком неопределенности, употребляется родительный падеж. При сочетании с одушевленным существительным или неодушевленным, но употребленным с оттенком определенности — винительный падеж


----------

